# How does a fishbowl planted tank work?



## squatingdog (Jan 26, 2014)

the plants use up the nutriants in the water so the water stays clean. plants dont create any waste so the water stays clean.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

loads of plants and water changes.

Could fit a small sponge filter in ok, I think...


----------



## BonsaiGuy (Feb 14, 2014)

So if someone were to put a betta in it, how would you cycle it without a filter? Or would you HAVE to get a filter at that point?


----------



## Oxl (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3644897


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

A sufficiently heavy plant load would allow nitrates to be adequately controlled by the plants, as long as water changes are still done.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

No filter is required for either freshwater or reef tanks, filters are options. I don't use them in either tank. If you want to use a bowl setup you simply do exactly this 

Don't skimp on lighting, get really good lights 
Research planted substrates make a choice 
Setup the bowl full with plants and water and leave it running for a month. Then put in the betta. Change a large amnt of water each week, whatever you deem large to be. I deem large to be 100% so thats what I do on my marine and planted tanks since they are small. Both are bowl setups one is going on 12 yrs


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

Bettas are hardy enough to be used for fish-in cycling, but to be fair you should do frequent water changes. BB would be able to grow on the gravel, but most of the filtering would be done by the plants. You can get large "bowls" from around 2-6 gallons, but you have to be careful that the larger sized ones have thick enough glass. If you really wanted a filter, a small sponge filter might fit in, or you could also probably hook up a nano canister filter.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9vkHe84xKk


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

no filter, no heater, just some moss balls, one plant, one betta. The only light is the dining room table light, which I only turn on when I need it. The betta poops, the plants absorb the ammonia, and I do a 25% water change once a week. The water is crystal clear. No ammonia, no nitrite, 5ppm nitrate. I was skeptical at first but this is the cleanest tank and easiest tank I have.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Plant heavily and keep up with water changes. You can eventually stop the WCs if you want. I set up my 1.75 in June and added my betta the same day. 9 months later and I have stopped doing water changes completely and have crystal clear water with "0" signs of Algae.


 I like your... is that frogbit on the surface?


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Thanks. It's water lettuce.


oh okay, very nice. I wanted to put a floater on mine but I was concerned that my betta would have trouble getting to the surface to breath, does yours have any problems?


----------



## BonsaiGuy (Feb 14, 2014)

Great stuff everyone, thanks!

But when it comes down to it, is a fishbowl really big enough for a Betta fish?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I keep all new arrivals in the vase and when they start to show size, they are moved over to the 2.5s. The female pictured above found a permanent home in the vase due to her size. She is 10+ mo old and she is a hair over 1" head to tail. Smallest adult betta I have ever owned.


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

I feel bad for the betta in greaser84's vase. No heater. Also, so vertical, so narrow...


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Briz said:


> I feel bad for the betta in greaser84's vase. No heater. Also, so vertical, so narrow...


hahaha


----------

